# Congratualtions to Charles and Camila



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...it would be churlish for me not to wish them every happiness in their new life and I wsh them well in the sense of man and wife. I did feel a little sorry for her at one point with the pressure of the day but I swiftly overcame that feeling.

Now, all I need is Charles's family and other nobility to give our land back to public ownership which is ours, not there's and I shall be a happy bunny.


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

im with Al Fayad!!!!


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I was hoping Robert Magabe would turn up at the Windsor service, that would have put the cat among the pigeons.

Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Diana will be spinning in her grave. She was a true people Princess IMHO She had her faults, but we will see how long it takes the new HRH Princess of Wales to sit with the old and infirm and hold hands with Aids and HIV victims.
Okay, I feel better I've got that off my chest!


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

* Long live the Republic *

Eddie


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> Diana will be spinning in her grave


Hear hear. I'm all for people moving on but according to the stories, these two were up to no good when Diana was alive and married to Charles. 
It's a disgrace, in my opinion.
I'm glad I left the country.

Gill


----------

